# Migrate a virtual machine from ProxMox to Bhyve



## plexor (Apr 26, 2017)

Is there a simple way to migrate a virtual machine from ProxMox to Bhyve. In this case i need to migrate a Windows 10 VM. 

/Jimmy


----------

